# Advanced Photoshop und Photoshop creative - Ausgabe 04/10



## Markus Kolletzky (17. März 2010)

Wie die Zeit vergeht. Wieder ist ein Monat rum und es gibt neue Ausgaben der Advanced Photoshop und der Photoshop Creative, die wir euch vorab vorstellen wollen.

Viel Spaß beim Stöbern.

*Advanced Photoshop - Ausgabe 04/10*




*Features/ Interviews*

Creative Fashion – T-Shirt Design
PORTRÄT: GUY SEESE
Neue Kolumne von Stefan Klein: Photoshop CS4 verstehen
25 Tipps für atemberaubende SciFi-Effekte
Letzter Teil der Serie: Drucken mit Photoshop

*Workshops*

Kreative Typographie
T-Shirt Design
Technische
Illustrationen
Wallpaper 2.0
Transparente Photoshop-Effekte
Cross Processing
Kreative Foto-Illustrationen

*Heft-CD *

Projekt-Dateien
2 Auszüge aus „3D in Photoshop“ von Uli Staiger
24 Wolkenpinsel
PDF mit Photoshop Grundlagen/Mini-Workshops
Viele Muster, Strukturen, Farbverläufe


*Photoshop creative - Ausgabe 04/10*




*Interviews/ Technik-Tipps*

Interview mit dem Designer Kervin Brisseaux
Leserprofil Gerald Zeithaml alias „Zeitstein“
Blickpunkt: Posterkunst
Technik des Monats: Animation-Palette
Technik-Tipp: Droplets
Technik-Tipp: Skalieren
Checkpoint: Hardware Bamboo Fun von Wacom
Checkpoint: Buchvorstellung Die Fotoschule in Bildern - Porträtfotografie von K. Hennig, L. Ihting und M. Papendieck (Galileo Design)
Checkpoint: Buchvorstellung Faszination Tierfotografie von Ingo Gerlach (Data Becker, Edition Digital ProLine)

*Tutorials*

Pixelsturm
Kirschblüten
Nummernschild: Relief einprägen
Fotopuzzle mit Pfaden und Masken
Meisterliches Porträt
Streng geheim
Makellose Haut
Reißverschluss
Urkundenfälschung
Digital gemalt: Pointillismus

*Heft-CD *

Alle verfügbaren Tutorial-Dateien 
Auszug „Familienporträt‘.“ aus dem Videotraining „Perfekte Porträtfotos“ vom Galileo Verlag
zahlreiche Pinsel, Muster, Strukturen und Farbverläufe

Disclosure: tutorials.de und der Sonic Media Verlag haben eine Partnerschaft, bei der wir vorab über die Inhalte der kommenden Ausgaben berichten und im Gegenzug dafür Ausgaben und Abonnements verschenken.


----------

